
YouTube Accounts Of Famous Singers Hacked. Despacito video deleted. - dsr12
https://twitter.com/gvarisco/status/983628167872000001
======
gvarisco
Many other VEVO channels are affected as well, I believe a major issue with
credentials (password reuse?) across VEVO.

~~~
rjmunro
There is a N:N relationship between Google Accounts and YouTube channels. A
channel can have more than one manager and a manager can manage more than one
channel. It's possible that someone at Vevo has access to many of the
channels, and just their one google account password was compromised.

------
dsr12
Despacito Video no longer available:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJQP7kiw5Fk)

~~~
wyclif
I just told my 7 year-old son hackers deleted the Despacito video (he was in
my office when I saw this story). Without skipping a beat, he said "did they
hack and delete Justin Bieber, too? Please, please, let it be so!"

~~~
ddorian43
Did he create that belief by himself or was it thrusted by you ?

~~~
nothrabannosir
What child (or adult, for that matter) would ever have an honest belief about
a person they hadn’t met? Humans are mirror images of their environment,
adults are just better at passing it off as original thought.

Why do you think religion is so conveniently regional? It just so happens that
people born in a Protestant family believe Luther was right, and people in the
Middle East just happen to mostly believe in the teachings of Muhammad?
Possible, but the odds are slim.

I know you were being rhetorical, but just say that. “He believes that because
of his environment.” Great, what else is new?

(Ps: the vapid ire for Justin Bieder is broadly dispersed. It’s quite likely
they picked it up from pop culture. Patting each other on the back for
irrationally hating this guy is the saddest fad of the decade, and adults
really should know better. But there you go.)

~~~
JoachimSchipper
There was a way to phrase this that doesn't make believers feel nearly as
unwelcome on HN. Please try to find it next time.

~~~
jqgatsby
Is that official HN policy? I understand the desire to not make people feel
unwelcome, and it is fairly rare that a conversation about technology needs to
bring in religion. However, one could argue that challenging beliefs is a part
of HN culture as well.

I admit I'm not unbiased in this regard. There's a part of me that respects
religion and there's a part of me that feels it's the one of the worst things
in the world. There's a part of me that does want to give people a hard time
for holding beliefs that I consider to be insane, and there's a part of me
that has better things to do with his time and isn't sure he could offer
anything practically better than what he would tear down.

------
dark4869
I wonder how they did it. If they made a video how it was done it would be
awesome

~~~
hereiskkb
And put it on YouTube... That would be epic

~~~
IIAOPSW
And get demonetized!

------
zb3
This seems more like a bug on VEVO side, since if it was a bug in YouTube, it
would surely qualify for a bounty

------
hackerramesh
Damn it..Youtube has already restored the videos. That's unfair. This proves
that once you give them the data, it's not your's anymore to control.

~~~
astura
Fucking hell. Unfair? It's _unfair_ for YouTube to restore damage done to
stolen and defaced accounts? Yeah, ok.

Anyway, you're assuming that YouTube went rouge restored the videos completely
without input of the original uploader instead of the rightful account holder
taking back control over the account? Why jump to that conclusion?

If your issue is with Youtube not deleting videos from their server, it's
entirely in the account holder's interest for deleted videos to go to
Purgatory for a period of time. YouTube HAS to plan for the case of hacks and
mistakes because their users are humans. A very small minority will complain
about "yar, yar, they said 'delete'" but the vast majority would say "I'm so
glad YouTube undid the damage."

------
esseti
Not all heroes wear capes ;)

